# Have I mentioned just how much I like pre-cooling?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It sure is hot again in South Florida. In the 6 minutes it took to walk to my car, it cooled from an insane 124F to a comfortable 68F!!!


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It sure is hot again in South Florida. In the 6 minutes it took to walk to my car, it cooled from an insane 124F to a comfortable 68F!!!
> 
> View attachment 6935
> View attachment 6936


Lol we think alike.


----------



## crmatson (Mar 27, 2017)

Does the Model 3 not have the cabin overheat protection feature? 
If not, hopefully it is coming soon.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

crmatson said:


> Does the Model 3 not have the cabin overheat protection feature?
> If not, hopefully it is coming soon.


That's a good question ... clearly 124F is surely too hot, right? Of course vampire drain on keeping my car cool in the Florida sun would be brutal.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's a good question ... clearly 124F is surely too hot, right? Of course vampire drain on keeping my car cool in the Florida sun would be brutal.


That'll be 11 miles in 3 hours keeping the car at a constant 67F. 

ETA: Nope, no cabin overheat protection option yet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow today the car his 130F. With a 7 minute walk to the car down to 69F. Love it!!!


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

crmatson said:


> Does the Model 3 not have the cabin overheat protection feature?
> If not, hopefully it is coming soon.


Cabin Overheat Protection is a good safety feature if you have small kids or pets that could be at risk of being left accidentally in the car. Otherwise, it will waste an enormous amount of energy keeping the car cool all day, when like @SoFlaModel3 has demonstrated, it only takes a few minutes to cool (or heat) right before departure.


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Cabin Overheat Protection is a good safety feature if you have small kids or pets that could be at risk of being left accidentally in the car. Otherwise, it will waste an enormous amount of energy keeping the car cool all day, when like @SoFlaModel3 has demonstrated, it only takes a few minutes to cool (or heat) right before departure.


IMO, in addition to the safety aspects, cabin overheat is worth the energy cost because it likely prolongs the life of the display and other cabin components (i.e., a dash cam) that would otherwise spend lots of time at much higher temperatures.


----------



## Dl6684 (Sep 26, 2017)

And keep your sunglasses from being too hot to put on your face.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Impatient said:


> IMO, in addition to the safety aspects, cabin overheat is worth the energy cost because it likely prolongs the life of the display and other cabin components (i.e., a dash cam) that would otherwise spend lots of time at much higher temperatures.


I would be curious what kind of range hit you'd take to cool the car 30+F and hold it for 9 hours that way.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would be curious what kind of range hit you'd take to cool the car 30+F and hold it for 9 hours that way.


I'll let you know in the third week of June, which is historically the hottest week of the year here. Fortunately, it looks like I'll have my car by then (I've got a VIN, and just got an email from my DS). Is 120F (49C) warm enough for a good test?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

This is the most under-rated feature of wirelessly connected EV's. I imagine you could do it with an ICE vehicle but it would be slow and hugely inefficient with the big motor just barely turning the little compressor at idle. 

I love getting into a cool car that's been sitting in the sun on a hot day! The downside is if I need to give someone a ride in my ICE car on a sunny day I'll feel like I'm totally failing to offer the civilized hospitality of a cool car to get into!

Note to self: Time to buy another EV.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> This is the most under-rated feature of wirelessly connected EV's. I imagine you could do it with an ICE vehicle but it would be slow and hugely inefficient with the big motor just barely turning the little compressor at idle.
> 
> I love getting into a cool car that's been sitting in the sun on a hot day! The downside is if I need to give someone a ride in my ICE car on a sunny day I'll feel like I'm totally failing to offer the civilized hospitality of a cool car to get into!
> 
> Note to self: Time to buy another EV.


My previous ICE car charged $200/year to have this feature. It was very slow to connect. Then it would turn off if you didn't enter the car within 5 minutes. It also seemed to use the fan more than the A/C.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My previous ICE car charged $200/year to have this feature. It was very slow to connect. Then it would turn off if you didn't enter the car within 5 minutes. It also seemed to use the fan more than the A/C.


And I would think this is really unsafe from a CO emissions standpoint. People starting their cars on purpose or inadvertently in a garage, not to mention the CO2 emissions


----------

